# sail cat tacos with mexican slaw



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Tried sail cat a new way. Fried them up, then put them in a pan and mashed and seared them up with shrimp taco mix. The slaw was a jalapeno, cabbage, red onion, olive oil, lime juice, salt ,pepper, and a dash of tajin.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. if i need fish for a fry or for fish balls i'll keep the sail cats. it's just that they're such a pain to mess with. that slime is hard to get off when wet and almost impossible when dry.


----------

